# **pcos- anyone have any success stories on metformin?**



## StephHastings

Hi, I am asking if anyone has any success stories using metformin? I am currently TTC #2 and I can't for the life of me remember if I was using metformin when I conceived my son. I done some research regarding, and I have read more positive and than negative. I have tried clomid 3 rounds and havent been successful. Does Metformin really work for woman who have PCOS? I am 33yrs old am I too old to try for baby #2?? Any feed back would be greatly appreciated..

Thanks


----------



## charbaby

I am starting metformin today, i also have pcos. Will be watching this thread for (hopefully) positive replys :D


----------



## abrock

I am going to keep my eye on this thread too. Hopefully there will be some success stories! I am only taking Metformin now...no more Clomid...I do know that I have noticed a difference while taking Metformin..it has regulated my cycle :) 
Steph- NO WAY you are too old for #2. Metformin may be all you need to get your body where it needs to be :) Did you ovulate while taking Clomid? 

Something else I started doing....my sister read about Maca root...it is supposed to help regulate your hormones and be really good for you...organic and all...I am hoping that it will work :) It tastes disgusting though...yuck!


----------



## babybwishes

I am 33 myself and am interested in seeing what the ladies here have to say. I am also trying to # 2. My DD is 14! I must be crazy!:haha: I tried clomid and it didnt work for me. We actually have our 1st FS appt today and I am so nervous! GL ladies!:thumbup:


----------



## charbaby

hey babywishes, how did f/s go? 
I have been taking the metformin for 5 days now and i am pleased to say i haven't had any bad side effects from it :D x


----------



## Isabellla

I have been taking metformin for over a year now and I am happy that it has regulated my cycle. Clomid did not work for me, let's see if it is going to happen with just Metformin.


----------



## babybwishes

charbaby said:


> hey babywishes, how did f/s go?
> I have been taking the metformin for 5 days now and i am pleased to say i haven't had any bad side effects from it :D x

Hi Charbaby, The appt went really well! We had already done a lot of the testing so we didnt have to do any! My new meds are in my siggy now! The metformin gave me some tummy issues for the 1st few days but now I seem fine! I have actually lost 6 pounds already!:thumbup: But they may have a lot to do with the first 2 day tummy trouble:haha: I am waiting now to start so we can start our O meds and schedule for a U/S!!:happydance: IF the U/S shows good follies we will be doing the IUI right after!! I have my trigger shot in the fridge waiting! I am really excited and hope all this works! I dont know if we really need the IUI as hubbs swimmers per the doc were perfect. The dang doctor actually gave my Hubbs a :thumbup:! Freaking men! lol! We are going the IUI just incase and to have the best chance of everything working this month. Our Ins. covers NOTHING but DX! So we will be out of pocket for the IUI. Thank goodness this place only charges 250 for and IUI!! That includes the wash and everything:happydance: Sooo...now just waiting for:witch:to show and were are on our way!! I should start no later than the 6th! I have been running the dates and with what I figure we will be 10 dpo (IUI) on 3/29. We found out last year on 3/29 we were expecting!! We lost baby @ 13 wks but I am hoping this is a good sign! This LO and the one we lost would have the same due date 1 year apart! Praying this works and bean sticks like glue!! Good luck to all you lovely ladies!!


----------



## babybwishes

Isabellla said:


> I have been taking metformin for over a year now and I am happy that it has regulated my cycle. Clomid did not work for me, let's see if it is going to happen with just Metformin.

Good Luck!! I have read amazing things abt Metformin! I am excited to be on it myself! When is your next O day supposed to be?


----------



## charbaby

wow babywishes that all sounds so great best of luck to you hope it all works out xxxx


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies! 

Can I join this thread? I'm not LTTTC but I do have PCOS and have just started taking metformin 3 days ago. Really need to have shorter cycles (they're currently between 65-79 days!). Would love to hear some success stories.

TMI warning re side effects on it: So far I've been feeling really full after eating only a small amount of food, and my stools have been too soft and difficult to pass (sorry TMI!!!). Anyone esle had this?


----------



## jo8082

Hi Ladies,

I have PCOS and was TTC for over two years. I was given clomid, which made me ovulate but i didn't get my BFP. Found out i was insulin resistant, and had to go private to get Metformin. I done two cycles of metformin, then gave up on all medication as was waiting for referred back to the fertility clinic to go on waiting list for IVF, and you guest it. Bang BFP. It was the first month i was not temping, using opks or any medication. Anyone says stop trying, and i didn't believe them, but its amazing how the body works. 

Keep up with your Metformin and make sure you eat a Low GI diet.

Wishing you all luck.


----------



## rara88

Hi ladies,
I was on metformin for 3 months an it unfortunalty didnt work for me.
im now on my first month of clomid, fingers crossed x


----------



## StephHastings

How many MG of Metformin were you using? and were you have normal cycles?







rara88 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I was on metformin for 3 months an it unfortunalty didnt work for me.
> im now on my first month of clomid, fingers crossed x


----------



## rara88

i was takin 500mg. yea my cycles were every 33 days i think. x


----------



## StephHastings

That is a really low low dosage of metformin :( back when I concieved my son i was on 1000mg. I am currently on 2000mg of metformin. At first when you take it it messes with your stomach, but I think I am moved thru that because I dont feel so nauseous anymore when I take 1000mg in the morning and 1000mg in the evening, however I always take it with food.. You should speak to your doctor about uping the dosage, because it is really low. It might help you :)




rara88 said:


> i was takin 500mg. yea my cycles were every 33 days i think. x


----------



## jogami

I started metformin today and FX it works! Only on 1000mg a day! Havent had any side effects yet -not surprising on only 1 pill so far! Haha

Still hoping for some positive feedback! Will be stalking and bumping this thread!

:flower:


----------



## StephHastings

I think I am over the whole symptoms for Metformin WOOT WOOT..


----------



## LolaAnn

marking my place in this thread, my doctor wants to see me on monday and she mentioned metformin. I'm 25, PCOS, and recurrent miscarriages, I'm on clomid this month privately and I wonder whats the best combo, clomid + met or just clomid or just met???


----------



## StephHastings

When I took Clomid I started off with 1000MG of Met and 100mg of Clomid. I was told to continue taking met even when I was on the clomid.. :) It will only help!


----------



## e.rose

Hello ladies,

ive been on met for about 8 weeks-ish,
and fell preg the first time i ovulated!!! (after 2 weeks of being on it, 1500mg slow release) and i usualy dont ovulate on my own, so yes i deffinetly think it works. 
sadly it was a chem/early misscarige - but ive also read that met can reduce your chances of miscarrige in pcos.

i dont have any terrible side effects, upset tummy when i eat to much junk food but thats all.

Hoping that now ive been on met for a little longer that my next pregancy will stick :D

i highly reccomened you all give it ago
xox


----------



## suzeque

StephHastings said:


> Hi, I am asking if anyone has any success stories using metformin? I am currently TTC #2 and I can't for the life of me remember if I was using metformin when I conceived my son. I done some research regarding, and I have read more positive and than negative. I have tried clomid 3 rounds and havent been successful. Does Metformin really work for woman who have PCOS? I am 33yrs old am I too old to try for baby #2?? Any feed back would be greatly appreciated..
> 
> Thanks

I was diagnosed with Polly cystic Overy desese 2 years ago before I had my tubes reversed and the doctor proscribed metformin just before my surgery in February of this year the surgery was quite extensive there was a lot of damage but it was successful. I saw him for my 6 week check up in march and got the go ahead to try to conceive and we got pregnant right away mind you we lost the baby after 4 weeks Pregnant but we got pregnant


----------



## dvc2012

I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2007 after no period for 6 months. My cycles have always been very irregular and in the past few years, they have gotten even worse. My doctor prescribed me Metformin from the very beginning when I was first diagnosed, but I didn't like taking it because it made me feel nauseous if I didn't eat and as a college student, I was always on the run so I hated taking it even though it was beneficial.

Last year, I decided to get more serious about my health and started taking the Metformin consistently, every day without missing a dose. I was on 2000mg a day (2 pills, 2x a day). I was getting period consistently but then in December, I didn't get my period. I decided to take a pregnancy test to see if I had gotten pregnant. It was negative. I got very sad because I felt that if I couldn't even get my period on Metformin while I was watching my weight and what I was eating, I would never get pregnant. I decided to lose more weight to see if it would regulate my cycles.

I didn't get my period in January either although I continued to take the Metformin. I started getting cramps but no period right after Christmas and got worried. I googled possible causes of this and one of them was pregnancy. I figured I might as well take another pregnancy test to make sure that I wasn't pregnant. I expected disappointment so my hopes were not high at all. I took a test and waited. The test line appeared darker and more quickly than the control line :happydance:. I took 3 more just to be sure. All came back positive. I was shocked.

My first test came back negative in December because I tested too soon. My cycles are almost 40 days long, I believe. Although my last period was November 5, I am only 25 weeks along. I was only taking Metformin. No Clomid or anything else.

I hope the Metformin works for you! :hugs:


----------



## CatLady80

I was born with cleft uterus and had that removed plus my left tube, Pcos for most of my life and finally insulin resistant put me into diabetes. I take Metformin 1500mg, this is what combats the output of testosterone. Took me 2 months to regulate to it.(it messed with my tummy)

I do femara 7.5mg with it and am now ovulating on my own WITH viable eggs.
The metformin also helps with the absorbsion of the femara!
This is success for me, ive been ttc for 10 yrs and this is the closest ive gotton so far!


----------



## MKHewson

I have PCOS, was placed on 1500mg of Met combined with 7.5 mg femara. I was pregnant after 3 cycles. In made me very sensitive to the femara. I discontinued taking it the day I got my positive pregnancy test.


----------



## Testyprinces

I am 34, I conceived my son 3 years ago on Metformin 1000mg per day. Healthy pregnancy and baby. I had tried for 10 years and after 10 months on Metformin to regulate my cycles boom! (I don't know how many of those I ovulated because I had given up and just wanted regular cycles) I am trying for baby #2 now and tried for a year with metformin alone. No luck. I went to a specialist and he said Metformin is less effective over time. I am now on round 2 of Femara (similar to clomid) and I did ovulate and progesterone levels were great so Dr is very optomistic for me. Make sure and do OPK tests to make sure you are ovulating. Another possibility is you may be ovulating but not producing good quality or mature eggs (so opk may be positive) but you may need more help than Metformin. I found out Metformin was not doing the trick after a year of trying then got blood tests for 2 months indicating progesterone levels were too low meaning I didn't ovulate or egg was not mature. Your Gyn can test for this usually on cycle day 18 to 20. 

Hope this helps


----------



## kintenda

I'll be reading this thread with interest as I was put on Metformin yesterday by the consultant. I was recently diagnosed with PCOS and she has recommended that we try this for 4-6 months before starting Clomid. My BMI is about 31 (I am really short!)... I am really hopeful for Meformin to regulate my periods and hopefully get us our BFP! Husbands SA was great so hopefully if we can fix my issues it will sort everything out! On 1g AM and 1g PM, though having to titrate from a low dose so started on 500mg last night. Fingers crossed! x


----------



## lah1553

Hi ladies, just thought I would share my experiences with Met. I am 28 and have been TTC #1 since August 2011. After getting off of birth control, my periods were very irregular after many months of trying my doctor had some blood tests run and it turns out that my insulin levels were a little high. I was put on Met in May , I have not had any symptoms of the pill and am hopeful that it works. I had a cycle in May and am hoping that the one in June is right on time. This experience has been very stressful and I am thinking about it all the time and just want it to work. I want to be a mother. To make it worse I am surrounded by friends that are PG or having babies. I am very happy for them and can't wait to meet the little ones, but the jealous and depression is overwhelming. Any advice on how to overcome this?


----------



## MillieMoo

I was diagnosed with pcos in may 09 and put on metformin. Along with that I was given clomid to try for 9 months but it didn't work. All the while I was taking metformin and my cycles were now like clockwork. Then in jan 2011 I got my long awaited bfp and now have an 8 month old little girl. I credit it all to metformin. Stick with it as its a long term drug! I also took it until I was 3 months pregnant as my consultant said it reduces the risk of mc. Good luck!


----------



## lah1553

Thanks for your post. After a long day of chatting with others that have been in the same situations I am starting to feel a little better.


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Ladies,
I came across this tread when googling "PCOS success stories with Metformin." It seems like a good amount of you got pregnant!

My story is I found out I have PCOS Aug 24, 2012 (though I knew i've had it longer) I was put on Metformin ER 500mg by my primary doctor the same day I found out. I went off my BCP back in Nov 2011 and never got AF. After 50days being on 500mg and losing weight I got my AF Oct 12. I went to my gyn and she upped me to 1000mg.

I was wondering how long you were on Metformin and the mg to get pregnant. Did some of you need Clomid as well? I got back to my gyn in Jan and if i'm not pregnant by then, then Clomid will be added for me.

This thread really gives me hope:hugs:


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

hippiekinz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I came across this tread when googling "PCOS success stories with Metformin." It seems like a good amount of you got pregnant!
> 
> My story is I found out I have PCOS Aug 24, 2012 (though I knew i've had it longer) I was put on Metformin ER 500mg by my primary doctor the same day I found out. I went off my BCP back in Nov 2011 and never got AF. After 50days being on 500mg and losing weight I got my AF Oct 12. I went to my gyn and she upped me to 1000mg.
> 
> I was wondering how long you were on Metformin and the mg to get pregnant. Did some of you need Clomid as well? I got back to my gyn in Jan and if i'm not pregnant by then, then Clomid will be added for me.
> 
> This thread really gives me hope:hugs:

Hi Hippie - I did 5 cycles of Clomid + Metformin (1000mg), was ovulating but didn't get pregnant the month I switched to Femara I got pregnant. Generally Clomid + Metformin is the major line of attack for PCOS. Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Misshomelife

Hello Ladies,
I wondered If anyone could give me any advice. 
I had some blood tests done as I have been ttc for 3 yrs then had an ectopic in april which ruptured and I had my right tube removed. My bloods came back as my testosterone being 1.8 which is on the boarder line of being normal. I have a scan in a week to see if I have PCOS.
What where your testosterone levels?


----------



## marriedgirl33

I got diagnosed with PCOS about 2 years ago, but I just recently got put on metformin. Not only do I take it for PCOS, but I also take metformin for diabetes. After taking a break from ttc, which includes a ill-fated attempt of being on the pill and one depo shot, I think that my dh and I are going to try again. Your stories give me hope. I will be watching this thread as well.


----------

